# Bach cello suites complete by jean-guihen queyras



## jdavid

This young Frenchman plays the suites with the utmost musicality and firm sense of pitch. Bach was principally a writer of vocal music and I think this is the point of departure for JGQ (Jean 'Guy-in' 'Care-ras'). Janos Starker's recording has been my favorite for years, and will remain at the top - he just has to move over to make room for Queyras. *****


----------

